# Baldwin Park, CA 1YO M, euth date 9/26 Gorgeous!



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Pet Pardons on Facebook | Facebook

Came across my facebook, he sure is beautiful. Take a look...


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Do you have a direct link to the website, I don't have a facebook so unable to view. Thanks!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I am a 1 1/2 yr old male, black/tortie German Shepherd. I came to the shelter as a stray on Sept 14.

Gorgeous had a rescue but it fell through now he is URGENT and needs to get out of the shelter before they kill him!

His only hope right now is if enough money can be raised to get him out and into boarding for a few weeks and hopefully someone will welcome him into their home in the meantime. If not I pledge to avocate for him and will foster in British Columbia and find him a furever home.

Please help us help this dog. It takes a community!!!


Baldwin Park shelter Open for Adoptions 7 days a Week 4275 Elton Street, Baldwin Park, California 91706 Phone 626 430 2378 626 430 2378 

Hours: Monday - Thursday 12 - 7 Friday - Sunday 10 - 5


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

What is that payitsquare thing? It appears someone is collecting money for this dog????


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have no idea. It was on the pet pardon page when I copied it all over.

Regardless....

Pet Pardons on Facebook | Facebook



> This boy has a CTA on him now and is going to the Clinic tomorrow for his neuter. He is SAFE and will leave the building at appox 4:30 pm tomorrow afternoon with his foster family who will look after him until transport to his forever home!!! THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR SAVING GORGEOUS BOY... ONLY DAYS AGO HE HAD NO INTEREST... LOOK WHAT WE CAN DO!!!! KUDOS TO YOUR ALL!!!!!!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I've never heard tortie used to describe a GSD before! I hope that he found a nice place to go.


----------

